
MEAN Development Stack on Google Compute Engine - savinay
https://developers.google.com/cloud/mean/
======
pron
So the hip software stack of 2014 supports no concurrency or very limited
concurrency on each and every level. Have people given up on actually using
their hardware? Are we content running our software on Pentiums, taking
comfort in the fact that we can cram a few of those into a single box?

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
Isn't Node.js concurrent, just not parallel?

Can't be much slower than PHP or Ruby, so theres that. What is repelling to me
is callback-hell and Javascript as a language in general. People will build
simple stuff with this, then it will evolve, and then someone will have to
deal with it. I don't want to be that guy.

~~~
eastbayjake
You can diss Mongo all you want, but you can't say Node.js is slower than
PHP[1] or Rails[2] -- it's way faster.

[1] [http://www.prahladyeri.com/2014/06/php-vs-node-js-real-
stati...](http://www.prahladyeri.com/2014/06/php-vs-node-js-real-statistics/)

[2] [http://www.techhui.com/profiles/blogs/node-js-versus-
rails-s...](http://www.techhui.com/profiles/blogs/node-js-versus-rails-
shootout)

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
Thats what I was implying, sorry if that came across differently.

~~~
eastbayjake
Apologies for misreading you! I can now see you meant that PHP and Rails are
so slow that it's hard to be slower :)

------
tieTYT
This is on Google Compute Engine, _not_ Google App Engine. It's not straight
forward to me what GCE is a good fit for^1. Can someone explain in layman
terms?

Based on the name, I'd think it be for long running concurrent algorithms that
require many resources, but the M of MEAN is throwing me off. Why do you need
a persistence layer? Is it to load the data for input? To store the data as
output? Is it for anything you want? If the latter, why can't I use this
_exactly_ as I'd use GAE?

1: [https://cloud.google.com/products/compute-
engine/](https://cloud.google.com/products/compute-engine/)

~~~
dragonwriter
> It's not straight forward to me what GCE is a good fit for^1. Can someone
> explain in layman terms?

GCE is a pretty standard IaaS offering, like Amazon EC2.

> Based on the name, I'd think it be for long running concurrent algorithms
> that require many resources

There's lots of things an IaaS like GCE can be good for; what you are doing
with it will determine what size instances you use, and what options you use
with them. Certainly, that's one thing GCE _could be_ used for.

But an open IaaS like GCE or EC2 is designed to be a general purpose on-demand
dynamically-allocatable server solution, so anything you can use a general
purpose server for is an in-scope use of the IaaS.

> If the latter, why can't I use this exactly as I'd use GAE?

You can. An IaaS like GCE is lower level tool on which, with an appropriate
software stack loaded (which MEAN might be), you can use the system basically
like a PaaS like GAE. The difference is that a PaaS already comes with a
particular software stack included, rather than requiring you to bring your
own (that's the "platform" in the "platform as a service".)

------
kennethh
This looks great but one thing missing is pricing, what does this cost, ie
what type of virtual machine is used?

I also looked at the cassandra template and the same question arise there.

~~~
jbish
Are they intending this is used for development only? I see numerous places
where they remind you to delete your app when done, but nothing about what to
do when you want to deploy for production?

~~~
aaronm14
Yea, it's kind of odd they don't explain some of these things in more detail
on their site. If they do then maybe I'll invest some time playing around with
it

------
ithkuil
don't be mean?

------
cdnsteve
I don't get GAE. They release the cool kids "MEAN" stack but still are using
Python 2.7 =/

~~~
alooPotato
This is on Google Compute Engine and not Google App Engine

~~~
tieTYT
Aw, I made the same mistake. Thanks for saying this. For others looking for
more info about GCE: [https://cloud.google.com/products/compute-
engine/](https://cloud.google.com/products/compute-engine/)

------
SimeVidas
Looks like you can’t try it out without setting up billing first -.- (I’m not
in the mood for setting up financial stuff now \ _yawn\_ \ _drinks a sip of
coffee\_ )

